# Favorite Book of All Time



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

The Inerno,Purgatorio,Paradisio- Dante aligheri
The Upanishads- Various antiquated wisemen of the ancient Hindu faith
Notes from The Underground/Devils-Dostoevsky
Hamlet- Shakespeare
The Republic- Plato
The Rebel- Camus
Sidhhartha-Hesse
The Sandman-Neil Gaiman
there exist more...


----------



## Vexilla Regis (May 4, 2011)

To Kill A Mockingbird and Mommie Dearest


----------



## Etherealite (Nov 26, 2011)

Phantom of the Opera by Gaston Leroux, followed closely at Phantom by Susan Kay x)


----------



## TiffPam (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't know that I have just one favorite. I love books and reading and have read a bunch of good books over the years! Here are just a few of my favorites:

Jacob Have I Loved - Katherine Paterson
Jane of Lantern Hill - L.M.Montgomery
The Blue Castle - L.M.Montgomery


----------



## garrgravarr (Nov 24, 2011)

"The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" trilogy
Neal Stephenson's "Snow Crash"
"Set this House in Order" and all other books by Matt Ruff, though all very different!
"Foucault's Pendulum" by Umberto Eco
"Gravity's Rainbow" by Thomas Pynchon
"Animal Farm" by George Orwell
"He, She and It" by Marge Piercy
"The Futurological Congress" by Stanisław Lem

All great books, no favourite.


----------



## QueCueYew (Aug 20, 2010)

9 Stories by J.D. Salinger (owns Catcher in the Rye n' Franny and Zooey)
The Broken Bubble by Philip K. Dick
Dark Tower Series by Stephen King (eeeepppicccc)
Endgame Vol1: The Problems with Civilization by Derrick Jensen
Ishmael by Daniel Quinn
Replay by Ken Grimwood


----------



## icecream (Nov 22, 2011)

The English patient by Michael Ondaatje
The Weight of Water by Anita Shreve
I'm Not Scared by Niccolò Ammaniti 
Disgrace by J.M Coetzee
A Wild Sheep Chaseby Haruki Murakami
The Beach by Alex Garland


----------



## CosmicJalapeno (Sep 27, 2011)

Novel

Neuromancer

Short Story

Elegy for a Young Elk


----------



## garrgravarr (Nov 24, 2011)

CosmicJalapeno said:


> Neuromancer


How could I forget this one?!

Nice Avatar. Is that you, Will?


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

depends on genre...

fantasy: Lord of the Rings
scifi: Startide rising/Uplift war
mystery: Murder on the orient express (first mystery I ever read, _has a special place_)


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

The Road - Cormac McCarthy
The Shack - William P Young
Ptolemys Gate - Jonathan Stroud


----------



## IBS (Nov 27, 2011)

Charles Darwin's "On The Origin of Species." I read a lot of non-fiction. As for fiction, I have to say I like "Days of Infamy" by Newt Gingrich and William R. Forstchen, "The Man With The Iron Heart" by Harry Turtledove, and "Empire" by Orson Scott Card.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

Flat Stanley
High On Rebellion: Inside the Underground at Max's Kansas City.
Life by Keith Richards
The Talented Mr. Ripley by Patricia Highsmith
The Dead Zone by Stephen King
President Kennedy rofile of Power
Lyndon Johnson: Master of the Senate
How to Care for Your Monster
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas by Hunter S. Thompson
Some of the Dharma by Jack Kerouac
The Portable Beat Reader
Call of the Wild, White Fang by Jack London
Double Indemnity by James M. Cain
What do Busy People do Every Day by Richard Scarry


----------



## holidaze (Oct 1, 2011)

*The Dice Man by George Cockcroft* might just be my favorite book of all time.


----------



## princess82 (Sep 30, 2011)

I loved Jane Eyre by Charlotte Bronte. I've only read it once though and it's been a while, so I don't remember how it went.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

_A Tree Grows in Brooklyn_


----------



## Nicko (Dec 6, 2011)

thank god nobody mentioned twilight so I can be the first one.. ! ;p relax, Im joking, admin get ur finger off that ban button!

My favo book in self-dev would be "7 habits of highly effective people"

favo biography, "the third man" aka den tredje mann in norwegian. About the first guys at the south&northpole

favo book for insight, "Tribal Leadership: Leveraging Natural Groups to Build a Thriving Organization"

favo fictional book .. dunno a certain book but I love the way Jo Nesbø "norwegian criminology writer" works his books


----------



## kamikaze02 (Nov 15, 2011)

Memoirs of a Geisha - Arthur Golden


----------



## Abx (Oct 5, 2011)

To Kill A Mockingbird by Harper Lee, Agatha Christie and Enid Bylton's books.


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

Moby Dick. There is none greater.


----------

